# Diabla's Pedigree... DDR?



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Finally I received Diabla's pedigree. Since she's my first registered dog I'm like with a new toy with it.

I put her in the PDB, and I also had to put both parents and one grandmother, so the information about them is not so extensive.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/559331.html

I've been looking at the pictures most of her ancestors have a DDR look to me, so I'm guessing that a lot of her comes from that lines, idea that has already crossed my mind because of her stocky head. Does anyone know something about these lines? I know this is a wide world and the last generations back are bred in Argentina, but it doesn't harm to ask, it would be interesting to know better.

Where it says "Linebreeding - 5 Generations"... How do I read that? What does it means?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Primarily western European working lines. Their is a bit of DDR several generations back, and one teensy splash of Czech, and a smidgen of German show....but overall she'd be considered western working lines.

One thing to look for as you go back in the pedigree, to determine what line the dog is, is their registration number. SZ=Germany (prior to reunification would mean WEST Germany), DDR = East Germany, CKSP = Czech. This isn't foolproof, as many dogs were imported to other countries, so registered in other countries and PDB only lists one registration. Example is Lord Gleisdreieck, a DDR dog but PDB shows a West German registration. Go back a generation further though, and you'll find all DDR registration numbers in his ancestry.

Linebreeding refers to a dog having common ancestry on both sides of the pedigree. A dog linebred "4-4 on Rover", means Rover can be found in the 4th generation back on his sire's side, and dam's side. "5-5 on Fido" means Fido is in the 5th generation back on both sire's side and dam's side.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Line breeding. Isn't that where the dogs are carefully selected and bred back to close family members to bring out certain traits?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Lican,
She has a strong DDR(East German) influence as she is linebred 3-3 on Ahme ot Niano, who is a DDR dog by breeding, and Ahme is linebred 3-3 on East Seiger V-1 Olf vom Furstendamm. If you look at her color/markings and look at Ahme ,you will see the resemblance. A 3-3 breeding is very close and is often used by breeders to set a type on certain characteristics. Her being 3-3 on DDR(AHME) and ahme being 3-3 on DDR(Olf),accounts for her look and will probably show some DDr temperament characteristics.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I didn't look at the linebreeding, so missed that, but of course Cliff is right. 3-3 on that DDR dog, plus a bit of DDR elsewhere in the pedigree, makes for more DDR blood than I'd originally noticed just skimming through the pedigree.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Your answers are very informative and I've learnt a lot from them, thank you!! I can see in Ahme pictures at Diabla in 2 years. 

Now still related to Ahme... Somebody knows what KP2 does mean? I know the Ot Niano kennel belongs to a woman from Bulgary, could it be a local abreviation for SchH? (as in Argentina a SchH title appears as "CG" in the Pedigree)


----------

